# DRL with LED Fogs On...is it possible by coding?



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have been looking for the coding to switch on led fog with DRL in my F10 but so far didn't find anything. I have tried using the code from F30 but its looks like modules are different in F30 and F10.

Can any one please let me know how I can set the LED fog lights to run with DRL?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't recall seeing this. Only a FDL that allows fog lights to stay on with High Beams


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks snj1013,

My understanding was this can be possible as I know you can set the DRLs to come up with Fogs as welcome lights with coding. So there should be a way to keep them on when you only using DRLs?


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

It is possible I have mines coded that way I will post tomorrow the ecu to code

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks geminii7866,


Will wait for your post.

Regards!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been looking for the coding to switch on led fog with DRL in my F10 but so far didn't find anything. I have tried using the code from F30 but its looks like modules are different in F30 and F10.
> 
> ...


I thought the coding was possible, but then it disabled ability to toggle fog lights.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Almaretto,

So looks like there is no way to do that mode......


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Thanks for your reply Almaretto,
> 
> So looks like there is no way to do that mode......


Not to which I know how, but we will wait to see what gemini7866 says.

Personally, I rarely use my fogs as I would rather not get a ticket.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Not to which I know how, but we will wait to see what gemini7866 says.
> 
> Personally, I rarely use my fogs as I would rather not get a ticket.


A Ticket for using Fog Lights as DRL?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> A Ticket for using Fog Lights as DRL?


A ticket for using fogs without fog.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> A ticket for using fogs without fog.


Freakin stupid. :tsk:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> A ticket for using fogs without fog.


Freakin stupid. :tsk:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Freakin stupid. :tsk:


I have seen it done. I have no front plates and tinted windows and only been pulled over once (just given warning); I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice police officers you have there  In Belgium tinted windows(front) = remove on the spot or be towed.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

In Ireland, where I'm I don't think there is any ticket or issue with fogs running with DRLs. I have seen numerous people doing that.


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this what we are talking about ???

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been looking for the coding to switch on led fog with DRL in my F10 but so far didn't find anything. I have tried using the code from F30 but its looks like modules are different in F30 and F10.
> 
> ...


 Is this what we are talking about ??i coded my drl to work with the fog lamps


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi gemini7866,

Thanks for the image, yes thats what I'm talking about. To have DRL on (without high and low beams) with Fog lights.

Please let me know what coding you followed if its possible? 

Thanks in advance!

Regards


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

I coded another car today 2016 328i and added DRL with fog lights ..it was in FEM_BODY 
NSW_AUS_BEI_FL -Nicht_Activ
NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL -Activ

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gemini7866 said:


> I coded another car today 2016 328i and added DRL with fog lights ..it was in FEM_BODY
> NSW_AUS_BEI_FL -Nicht_Activ
> NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL -Activ


NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: fog lights with high beams
NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: fog lights with parking lights


----------



## mstevens (Sep 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: fog lights with high beams


Fog lights off with high beams



Almaretto said:


> NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: fog lights with parking lights


Fog lights on with parking lights

NSW = Nebelscheinwerfer = fog light(s)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mstevens said:


> Fog lights off with high beams
> 
> Fog lights on with parking lights
> 
> NSW = Nebelscheinwerfer = fog light(s)


If set to nicht_aktiv: fog lights ON with high beams


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

mstevens said:


> Fog lights off with high beams
> 
> Fog lights on with parking lights
> 
> NSW = Nebelscheinwerfer = fog light(s)


Thanks ..the parking should be changed to DRL because that's what it works with

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

2016 328 fogs with drl

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

gemini7866 said:


> 2016 328 fogs with drl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app












Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

For some reason I don't have the second code in any of ncd files.

How you guys finding in you f10?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> For some reason I don't have the second code in any of ncd files.
> 
> How you guys finding in you f10?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


Look in fem_body

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gemini7866 said:


> Look in fem_body
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Fem_body is only for F2x / F3x/ F8x


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Thats the thing, there is no fem_body in my F10 and when I search for NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL its no where to find. This code does not exists in f10.


----------



## mstevens (Sep 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> mstevens said:
> 
> 
> > Almaretto said:
> ...


Right.

You had mistranslated the German. I provided a corrected translation.

Thus, setting "fog lights off with high beams" to "not active", fog lights can stay on with high beams just as you say. Setting "fog lights with high beams" (as you'd said it meant) to "not active" and having fog lights with high beams wouldn't make much sense.

I'm not saying all these items always make sense, but this is an instance where they do.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mstevens said:


> Right.
> 
> You had mistranslated the German. I provided a corrected translation.
> 
> ...


I could not follow any of that. I was not translating any German. I was just stating facts as it relates to FDL's.

NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: nicht_aktiv ==> fog lights ON with high beams
NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: aktiv ==> fog lights ON with parking lights
It may seem counter-intuitive to utilize fog lights with highbeams, but EU Typschlüssel are factory as well as my vehicles are coded as above. I am able to toggle fogs 'ON' while highbeams are on. I do not regularly do so, but will on certain dark roads (NGHB + fogs).


----------



## mstevens (Sep 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I could not follow any of that.


Sorry. I'll speak more slowly and in shorter sentences.



Almaretto said:


> I was not translating any German.


Not well, in any event. What is the non-English text in E-sys other than German?

"NSW_AUS_BEI_FL" is abbreviations for "Nebelscheinwerfer aus bei Fernseelichten".

It translates to what I said it did, "Fog lights off with high beams".

It does not mean what you wrote after it, "fog lights with high beams".



Almaretto said:


> I was just stating facts as it relates to FDL's.


For some meanings of "facts", that could be true.



Almaretto said:


> NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: nicht_aktiv ==> fog lights ON with high beams


OK. Now you're saying something different from before.

Now you're adding "nicht aktiv" and the word "on". Given how the German translates, that is of course correct, but not what you said before.

You'd originally said

"NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: fog lights with high beams". It does not mean this. It means what I said it does and what you said in your most recent post, not this.

That's why one codes to "not active" to make the fog lights work when the high beams are on.

If it really meant "fog lights with high beams" then it wouldn't make sense to code it to "not active" then expect it to give you fog lights with high beams, now, would it?

It seems as you knew what you meant to say, which might've been something along the lines of "you look for this Typschlüssel, which is what determines the behavior of fog lights when high beams are turned on".

That's not what you appeared to say, though. You appeared to say something that really looks like "here's what that key means", then said something the opposite of what it means.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mstevens said:


> That's not what you appeared to say, though. You appeared to say something that really looks like "here's what that key means", then said something the opposite of what it means.


I was clearly mistaken thinking that this:


gemini7866 said:


> I coded another car today 2016 328i and added DRL with fog lights ..it was in FEM_BODY
> NSW_AUS_BEI_FL -Nicht_Activ
> NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL -Activ
> 
> ...


Equaled the following:


Almaretto said:


> NSW_AUS_BEI_FL: nicht_aktiv ==> fog lights ON with high beams
> NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: aktiv ==> fog lights ON with parking lights


For clarification, 'ON' means allowed as opposed to the automatically linked; my fogs must still be manually toggled.

As I do not speak German, I will just assume your translations are correct and available now for those interested.


----------



## 767_Captain (Sep 28, 2017)

So...with an F3X is it possible to unlink the fogs and the low beams so that the fogs can be on with halos only?

Oops...found a thread that addressed this. Sorry!


----------



## deusexe (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm confused.:dunno: The topic was about DRL coding with fog lights. This entry: "NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: fog lights with parking lights" applies to parking lights not DRL. My question is: Can I coding fog lights with DRL, but not permanently only switch when I need it? In my F30.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

deusexe said:


> I'm confused.:dunno: The topic was about DRL coding with fog lights. This entry: "NSW_EIN_AUF_LDS_STL: fog lights with parking lights" applies to parking lights not DRL. My question is: Can I coding fog lights with DRL, but not permanently only switch when I need it? In my F30.


If you code fogs to come on with DRL, then you cannot toggle.


----------

